# PETA



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I found this and couldn't help but laugh! 
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=18682826&nid=71 ... -ill-roads
Imagine if they were able to construct a memorial for all road killed animals! :shock: :lol:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm glad this got posted here. We can't have a road-side memorial for troopers killed in the line of duty but they want one for cattle?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Like this one???

[attachment=0:2qkge2p3]free-cat.jpg[/attachment:2qkge2p3]

Couldn't help myself....


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Haha that's great!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just read that this morning! Some people just make my day a little brighter, some people make me shake my head, and some people plain confuse me


----------

